

RIM Sues Motorola, Motorola Sues Back: Just Another Lawsuit That Won't Really Effect Either of Them? - AZA43
http://www.cio.com/article/185200/

======
tlrobinson
Ahh... yet another pair of companies exchanging patent lawsuits. There should
be a name for this.

Patent ping pong?

